# VGA splitter



## THORNSZ (May 21, 2013)

Is there any splitters that you guys can suggest? i already looked up the Matrox TripleHead2Go, but it allows you to connect all monitors in one! For my setups i have 1 projector, 2 HD TVs and i want them to show the same exact thing. To give you an idea, here is the planned setup, i just need the right splitters.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (May 21, 2013)

So, something like this? Extron VGA & RGB Distribution Amplifiers - P/2 DA4xi


----------



## THORNSZ (May 21, 2013)

gafftapegreenia said:


> So, something like this? Extron VGA & RGB Distribution Amplifiers - P/2 DA4xi



yeah, but i dont know if it distributes the same thing separately to each screen or connect the screens into 1 picture...


----------



## josh88 (May 21, 2013)

THORNSZ said:


> yeah, but i dont know if it distributes the same thing separately to each screen or connect the screens into 1 picture...




> distributes it to four separate outputs.




> Each output is individually buffered and amplified to help maintain the original signal integrity



from their description


----------



## jonnyfive1985 (May 21, 2013)

Kramer usually has some good VGA splitters at a reasonable price at professional quality. However in a pinch i have picked up a simple VGA Splitter from Fry's and it seemed to do the job well.

Depending on what inputs your projector and video source have i might would suggest going with HDMI if possible though.


----------



## museav (May 21, 2013)

What you want is called a distribution amplifier or DA, however there may be two factors to consider. One is if you want the device to simply compensate for the loss of the split so that each output sees exactly the same thing as the input or if you want a device that can also amplify one or more outputs to compensate for associated long cable runs. The second factor is similar in that some DAs allow you to apply equalization to some or all outputs to also help compensate for the losses associated with very long cable runs.

For example, if you wanted to feed a local monitor at the computer and then three destinations some long distance away then you might not want additional gain or EQ for the local output but you might want it for the long runs. Of course how you are getting the signal to the projector and displays (e.g. generic VGA cable, five wire RGBHV, VGA-over-UTP/CAT, etc.) can affect the cable losses involved and whether additional gain or EQ is appropriate, so it would help to know that information.


----------



## THORNSZ (May 21, 2013)

as for now we're using a VGA input/output for our current projector, it pretty seemed to work fine, we just need to change it for now since its all and colors and projection are starting to fade. Thank you for pointing that out, thats is pretty much out of my mind right now. On feeding the monitors/projector, i'll pretty much do the same thing -- feed them out of the VGA output from our PC. What do you think you can suggest? the distance from the stage to the sound booth where the PC is around 100+ ft...


----------

